# essiac tea and akaline body pH



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Has anyone had any experience with essiac tea? They say it can cure some cancers. I ordered some for my father with lung C. 

Does anyone have any experience with maintaining a basic pH of your body??.

They say you are what you eat and its very true. Our bodies need to have a basic ph. Preferably in the 7.25 range. Blood is basic etc. Our bodies work hard to try to maintain this. You can test how bad off you are by testing your urine with pH strips. There are a few websites that have tables of what your results mean. our bodies are suffering when we dont eat basic. and most foods are acidic. Especially with high fructose cornsyrup in everything.

Anyway I'm wondering if anyone found any majic pills or an additive that buffers your pH? I found a few pills like pHion, but it doesnt say it actually raises the pH. it just contains some herbs, dont have any promises...lol.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

I found this site to be informative especially this page about coral calcium....or vit D

http://www.biomedx.com/pH/page9.html


----------



## chickmomma57 (Nov 13, 2004)

Our family has had a lot of experience with Essiac tea.

My father in law was diagnosed with Melanoma over 8 years ago. They gave him less than a 5 percent chance of survival.

Well that was 8 years ago, he is still cancer free even though at first the cancer spread to his lymphnodes in his neck, they still offered nothing, not chemo or radiation.

We started him on Essiac tea along with other supplements and he is cancer free. The doctors see him regularly every 6 months and all they can say is "keep doing whatever you are doing".

For our family the 4 herb tea was our only hope. Well, 8 years later, he still drinks the tea twice a day and is still cancer free.

Was it the tea? Or a combination of the tea, other supplements and lots of prayer? We believe all of the above.

Let us know if you need we can assist with any info we may have that you need or if you have any questions we may be able to answer.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My neighbor had Lung Cancer and things weren't looking good.She stopped all treatments and is taking Essiac tea.

Been over 10 years and the old Bird is still kicking.

I'm wondering about my PH Level and problems I've had.This just makes too much sence to me.

big rockpile


----------



## greif (May 31, 2009)

where to buy it, local store is super expensive


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

This is what I have been looking for. Was diagnosed last month with Stage 4 Bladder cancer.


----------



## backachersfarm (Jun 14, 2005)

I have never heard of this tea..but plan to ckeck on it myself. I belive the ph of your body has a lot do with health. I've been told cancer can't survive in an alkaline state. Eating as much raw food as you can will make a differnence. cutting out meat....refined food. vinegars surprisingly will help reverse an acid body


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I find this interesting. Up until about 3 years ago, I have been told by my dentist that I am alkaline, as was my dad. My dad was also told by a dr. that because of being alkaline, he could never get most types of cancer (he's had some mild skin cancers due to sun exposure on his face though). I began having some female type problems about 2 years ago, and last fall between that and another issue, my doctor told me he thought my vitamin D was low and my body was acidic and that he wanted to check my blood levels for vitamin D. It was low and he put me on supplements for a while, and now both problems have cleared up. I'm curious to see if at my next dental visit he says I am alkaline again.
Dawn


----------



## BeaG (Aug 21, 2008)

farmgal said:


> Has anyone had any experience with essiac tea? They say it can cure some cancers. I ordered some for my father with lung C.


I know a person who used essaic tea as part of the treatment to reverse prostate cancer. It worked for that person. 

Here is a link with information you might find helpful, if you have not already seen it.

http://www.the7thfire.com/health_and_nutrition/original_essiac.htm


----------



## Ladyhen (Aug 28, 2004)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> This is what I have been looking for. Was diagnosed last month with Stage 4 Bladder cancer.


My great aunt had bladder cancer and breast cancer. She did have radiation and chemo, but she drank essiac tea and took Manatech supplements and she was never sick and never lost her hair. Has been cancer free for over 5 years now. Her doctors told her that whatever she was putting in her water she needed to keep putting in her water!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Ladyhen said:


> My great aunt had bladder cancer and breast cancer. She did have radiation and chemo, but she drank essiac tea and took Manatech supplements and she was never sick and never lost her hair. Has been cancer free for over 5 years now. Her doctors told her that whatever she was putting in her water she needed to keep putting in her water!


Awesome!. I have chosen not to have Chemo and Radiation Treatment's, just surgery to take out what they can.
Thanks!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I'm thinking I'm alkaline with Gerd and Joint troubles.I'm wondering if this Tea will help me and if I should be concered about side effects?

big rockpile


----------



## greif (May 31, 2009)

what are good vendors to buy from?


----------



## CrazyLady (Dec 28, 2002)

Even Puritan Pride handles the tea. I have used it, tho' not faithfully as it becomes a pain to fix and keep fresh. But I have seen it in even capusule form, and liquid forms..
And this site sells alot of good stuff and has great information, on PH and many other health issues.


----------



## CrazyLady (Dec 28, 2002)

opps http://www.vaxa.com/ph-balance-main.cfm


----------



## chickmomma57 (Nov 13, 2004)

We always purchased the herbs to make the tea at the herbalhealer.com. She sends you the herbs along with very detailed instructions on how to make it as well as how much to take for each individual case. She has a great site that includes lots of testimonies about the use of the tea. 

We have been purchasing it there for about 8 years and have never been disappointed with the service or product.


----------



## Sheripoms (May 17, 2008)

I use the essiac tea that is already made up. You can get it at the health store. It is called Flor Essence. It really does help. I can tell.


----------



## Gary in AL (Jul 8, 2002)

The tea sounds great but I also know that regular old baking soda will help you become alkaline. Google it. I think you take a half teaspoon once or twice a day. I take just a half a day.
Gary
PS - It's also good for the flu & colds.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

sorry I havent been back on this page in a while. I purchased my tea for Dear old dad at this site:
http://healingwithessiactea.com/products.htm

the herbs are organic. They even send you filters etc. I sure hope this helps. 
The tea isnt part of the pH thing rock pile. but they say if you drink it you cant get cancer. There is some item maybe B vitiman cant remember, that destroys the cell walls of cancer.

So far I found vitamin D is the majic pill to raise you pH. I spoke with dads chemo doctor and they already have him on it. He said he puts all his patients on it. 

FWIW I see baking soda mentioned but I am a chemist and when you take baking soda and drink it in water you are making your stomach suffer. It causes heat, as this reacion is exothermic. I remember growing up mom giving us some for a stomach ache and it worked. You can cause problems as adding a base to acid makes heat. 

not that this is a site I researched but it gives general idea of pH ranges. 
http://www.naturalhealthschool.com/pH-balance.html

But dont forget saliva testing is a bad indicator as we release acid everytime we breath out so if you take less breaths per minute than someone else your pH saliva will read higher than someone who takes more breaths per minute. Even tho you may have the same body pH. If that makes sence. Thats why I believe the urine pH is more accurate. 

Thank you for the hope to those who stated promise with essiac.


----------

